# advice on seeing my family doctor about SA



## drowning (Oct 1, 2010)

my issues are getting worse by the day. As sick as it makes me feel, think seeing my family doctor is the only choice of getting better i have.

i just don't know how or what to say to him, where to even begin.


----------



## drowning (Oct 1, 2010)

I'm really freaking out about this.


----------



## Sous la Mer (Apr 9, 2010)

Try starting by telling the doctor your symptoms, whether physical or mental so they can get a feel for what's going on with you. The doctor will probably give you some options of trying meds or therapy. Both of which can be beneficial.

If it's hard for you to talk to the doctor, you could also try writing things down before you go in and bring that with you so you won't forget to tell everything that's worrying/bothering you about your anxiety.

Good luck!​


----------



## drowning (Oct 1, 2010)

i going through what to say in my head and it sounds so lame. i let SA stock pile all my issues till i couldn't take it anymore. i can see the doctors reaction and judging already.


----------



## drowning (Oct 1, 2010)

just a matter of getting the ball rolling


----------



## drowning (Oct 1, 2010)

but how???!!!!????


----------



## drowning (Oct 1, 2010)

the anticipation of me going is really getting to me. feeling pretty desperate to find someone to make me feel a little easy about this.

any personal stories related to seeing a dr for the first time that anyone would like to share?


----------



## shale (Jul 24, 2010)

I'm sure the doctor is used to helping people with anxiety. Most people get anxiety at the doctor's even if they don't normally have it, so I'm sure it's something they understand. I wouldn't worry since all you're going to have to do is say that there is something you need help with and they'll take it from there.


----------



## drowning (Oct 1, 2010)

shale said:


> I'm sure the doctor is used to helping people with anxiety. Most people get anxiety at the doctor's even if they don't normally have it, so I'm sure it's something they understand. I wouldn't worry since all you're going to have to do is say that there is something you need help with and they'll take it from there.


Really have just felt alone with all these damn issues of mine. Stupidly, i never thought to research these problems. So after doing so i took the social anxiety scale and the results really opened my eyes to my clear problem with SA.

Thanks for sharing, you gave me the idea of maybe just first asking about SA/SP, and hope that the ball rolls from there.


----------

